# Please help!! I can't open my iTunes!!



## redfuji (Sep 27, 2005)

I have bought new PC laptop and was trying install iTunes so that I can use my ipod shuffle. Before doing so, I was trying to organise some folders in My Documents. I changed the name of one of my folder 'My Music' into '01. My Music'. I then installed iTunes and a message came up when I try to open iTunes. "The folder iTunes cannot be found or created, and is required. The default location for this folder is inside the "My Music" folder." Realising that, I then changed the name back to My Music, however, instead of showing My Music, the folder showed up as 'Michael Wong's Music'. No matter what I do, I can't change it back to My Music. Then I uninstall iTunes and reinstall it, and the same message just showing up!! 

Please! Could someone advise me what to do next??


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Try creating a new folder in My Documents and call it _My Music_.

Then right-click the new folder and select _Properties_.

Then select the _Customise Tab_.

In the _"What Kind Of Folder Do You Want?"_ select _"Music (best for audio files and playlists)"_.

You may be prompted to select whether you would like this to apply only to the parent folder or all of the subfolders contained within, if so, select _'yes'_.

Move the original _My Music_ folder, which has now been changed to _"Michael Wong's Music"_, to the desktop and delete when you feel the problem has been solved and the folder is no longer needed _(make sure any important files have been removed/relocated and the folder is empty, of course)_.

Try re-installing iTunes and hopefully the new _My Music_ folder should be accepted.

The icon for the new My Music folder can be changed to the default icon which has the musical note coming out of the folder by:

Right-click the new folder you created, then select > _Properties_ > _Customise Tab_ > _(in the folder icons section) Change Icon_> (this opens up a new window full of icons for selection) scroll along until you see the icon for the music folder, and select it, then click OK.

Next, click _Apply_ in the Folder Icons section, then click _OK_

I hope this helps.


----------

